# Review of North Star 31-gallon Tow Behind Sprayer



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I bought a North Star 31-gallon Tow Behind 12-volt pump sprayer from Northern Tool and Equipment to spray liquid fertilizer and herbicides on my lawn. I tow it behind a JD X350 riding mower to keep from roosting up the lawn using my ATV.

The unit has to be assembled by the purchaser, and it takes a bit of mechanical skill to put together, as well as some abstract thinking while looking at the lengthy but generally very useful instruction manual. I spread everything out and built it on a moving blanket so parts would not get scratched up, or nuts and bolts bounce too far away if dropped during assembly. I took my time and followed the assembly instructions and I had it built in about three hours total.

I added some wire loom to protect the 12v wires from being nicked during usage. Bare wires and sheet metal edges are a bad mix....

Here is a look at it from the top down once I finished it up:



The two boom arms extend out to either side of the poly tank body using spring loaded hinges and a hinge pin to hold the arms out for boom spraying. It also has a spray wand with 15 feet of hose so you can reach areas that the sprayer won't easily squeeze into. The wand has an adjustable spray nozzle, and the boom spray jets are fixed. I actually use the wand the most. I can spray on either side of the riding mower without removing the mower deck, but you have to remove the bagger, bags and chute to use the sprayer setup.

I bought it planning to spray prodiamine but the label states the tank mixture should be agitated. Other products suggest agitation is required, so I bought a separate agitator kit:





I plan to install it tonight and see how well it works. I'll update the thread then, assuming I get it done and running without leakage or issues.

I will also review more of how it sprays once the wind calms back down...so I can get some in action shots....

Not affiliated in any way - just a DIYer that fired my former spray and pray company that caused me too much grief and gave me very bad service....


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

Excellent. Except for the tank volume the 31gal is parts identical to my 21Gal. I'm curious what you find and comment on. I and others have done a few various upgrades.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

This is the one I'm planning on buying. Look at @craigdt spray set up on his.


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

I always get excited when I see somebody get one of these, because I think they are great value and have a ton of potential.

@FlowRider I think your sprayer already has an agitator, if it has the PSI regulator.
What it does is recirculate any un-needed flow back to the tank. 
That's what the second black tube coming from the very bottom of the pump, down into the tank is.

Good luck!

You can see my modifications here:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=134465#p134465

I'll try to do a better write up soon. I think I owe some people some more info.


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

I bought the 31 gallon NorthStar sprayer a few years ago for applying Prodiamine, fungicides and anything else I need to blanket spray on a larger area. For Prodiamine I use a paint mixer attached to a cordless drill to mix it in and then go spray. Between the initial agitation with the mixer and the shaking action while applying it does just fine and nothing seems to settle out in the 30 minutes or so it takes to empty the tank.

The regulator comes in handy for adjusting spray pressure and I purchased smaller spray nozzles when a finer spray is better for certain applications.

My only real complaint with the unit is you get an overlap in the center of the spray pattern and I feel the boom arms should be longer to correct this. Looking at it the fix would be really simple, just add some length to the arms but unfortunately I haven't had time to play with that yet. Overall it's a great residential sprayer and has held up well for me.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Thank you for your replies, @Dkrem @CenlaLowell @craigdt and @ForsheeMS - appreciate all your comments.

I installed the spray agitator kit and it was a real straightforward installation. The key was getting the right location to drill the 1/2" hole into the tank to run the agitation tube down inside. You have to cut into the hose line feeding the hand spray wand and insert the two-way shutoff valve to split the feed between the wand and the agitation dip tube.

Drilling a hole in a $300 tank was an interesting moment but with careful planning, everything came out just fine. I did not want to put tension on the pressure valve and gauge assembly, and I did not want the new tubing to get in the way of filling the tank, so I had to finagle the fit some to ensure proper functioning and alignment. Very happy with how it turned out - when you only get one shot, don't mess it up!

Here's how it turned out:



I know that the pressure regulator has a bypass valve that discharges tank mixes back into the tank, and it is called an agitator in the owner's manual, but that just dribbles liquids back into the tank when it activates based on what I observed looking into the tank while running the pump, anyway.

The agitator spray kit actually pumps a stream of liquid back into the tank at a much higher volume of flow, and I positioned the tube so it would cause a swirling effect with the pump intake tube located directly on the opposite side of the tank, so you get a looping effect to the intake and recirculation streams in an open loop, which does keep an emulsion in suspension once it is properly mixed, and it helps keep it mixed in the tank.

It is more of a swirling effect than agitation using a mixing blade or blender, but I think it will get the job done. Time will tell.

Tested it out with only water, and no leaks.

If you run the agitator and the spray booms or wands, you can tell the pumped volume is reduced. If you run only one spray arm, it will spray but again spray volume is reduced.

To me, I think it will serve its intended purpose - keeping blended emulsions and tank mixes in suspension and reduce settlement in the tank. And that is all I was after.

Shutting off the valve to the agitator tube restores full pressure to the system, so I think this will work out fine in the field.

The trailer has no suspension, so the tank contents get sloshed around during towing anyway, so combined with the fluid swirling, and intake and discharge looping current effect, I think this will work quite well. It is about to get field tested soon, anyway!

So far I am very pleased with this sprayer. The 15 foot long hose spray wand allows me to spray into oddly shaped areas between beds and shrubs, along sidewalk runs and hell strips, and you can park the mower and tank and cover a large circular area before moving to the next stage of spray application.

I'm getting the thumbs up from the neighborhood men, the "what is that contraption" gawking from the ladies, and the little girls will ride right into the spray plume on their pink bicycles, so you have to be ready for the reactions in the hood, and protect the little lambs from turning blue...but it is just another day in suburbia, tripping on tricycles and keeping an eye out for the unwary.

The best part of this sprayer is the on-demand pump. I do not want to have repetitive motion injuries and sore elbows from hand pumping, and it does spare my old aching knees from having to haul water around on foot.

It will spray you by drifting if the wind gets going, but otherwise, this sprayer is the ticket for spraying the lawn, bushes and trees. It is a true labor saving device, well worth the money in my book.

Will post up more photos of it in action once I get a tank mixed up!


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

ForsheeMS said:


> My only real complaint with the unit is you get an overlap in the center of the spray pattern and I feel the boom arms should be longer to correct this. Looking at it the fix would be really simple, just add some length to the arms but unfortunately I haven't had time to play with that yet. Overall it's a great residential sprayer and has held up well for me.


Read the sprayer manual, the DT fan tips are specified at 50% overlap. You are supposed to have them overlap on your passes too, The diagrams in the manual indicate each nozzle sprays ~80" wide, and they are 40" apart, and tells you to space your passes by 40". Basically each nozzle throws back to the midpoint of the other one or the midpoint of the pattern from the previous pass.



FlowRider said:


> I know that the pressure regulator has a bypass valve that discharges tank mixes back into the tank, and it is called an agitator in the owner's manual, but that just dribbles liquids back into the tank when it activates based on what I observed looking into the tank while running the pump, anyway.
> 
> The agitator spray kit actually pumps a stream of liquid back into the tank at a much higher volume of flow, and I positioned the tube so it would cause a swirling effect with the pump intake tube located directly on the opposite side of the tank, so you get a looping effect to the intake and recirculation streams in an open loop, which does keep an emulsion in suspension once it is properly mixed, and it helps keep it mixed in the tank.


I very nearly built and installed one of these. Right now I just crank my regulator all the way down and let it blast out the relief to prime, mix, and while I'm transporting, then I crank it up to spray pressure and open the boom valves when I'm ready. I think I may extend that relief return down to the bottom of the tank with a kick out on it to achieve similar bottom stirring instead of just a waterfall in from the top.

I bought an assortment of spray nozzles on clearance from tractor supply, one size smaller than then included white 4.0 tips, and the next two larger also. so far I'm enjoying the next size up blue 5.0 tips. I can cover ground a little faster and the pump still has plenty of capacity for them.


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

Dkrem said:


> ForsheeMS said:
> 
> 
> > My only real complaint with the unit is you get an overlap in the center of the spray pattern and I feel the boom arms should be longer to correct this. Looking at it the fix would be really simple, just add some length to the arms but unfortunately I haven't had time to play with that yet. Overall it's a great residential sprayer and has held up well for me.
> ...


Yes, I realize this is the way it was intended to work. What I have found is the width of spray per each nozzle is the same with the 3.0, 4.0 and 5.0 nozzles. Adjusting the spray pattern to get about 1/2" of overlap in the center would be much less time consuming as you would get an even app and 13' per pass versus 40" per pass. You would have to slow down somewhat but it would still take much less time per app. With all the other things I have going on saving time anywhere I can has become a priority. 

The other upgrade I made was to install a 12 volt accessory plug to my mower for connecting a battery tender to charge the battery and to connect the sprayer to. Also bought a 10' extension lead so I have enough power wire to hook the sprayer to just about anything by using the plug or connecting the alligator clips directly to the battery. This is what I used:


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

ForsheeMS said:


> Yes, I realize this is the way it was intended to work. What I have found is the width of spray per each nozzle is the same with the 3.0, 4.0 and 5.0 nozzles. Adjusting the spray pattern to get about 1/2" of overlap in the center would be much less time consuming as you would get an even app and 13' per pass versus 40" per pass. You would have to slow down somewhat but it would still take much less time per app. With all the other things I have going on saving time anywhere I can has become a priority.


Sure you could spray a lot more total width per pass, but I bet the coverage would be crap by comparison. Those fan tips are anything but even out at the ends of the reach. I have thought about extending the arms 12-18" each with the fans at the ends and mounting a third one in the center, it should retain proper overlap that way.


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

I couldn't use the factory wire harness and switch worth anything on my ZTR so I built and permanently installed an accessory power output. I ran a 20A fuse from the battery to 30A relay to a 12ga SAE plug out the back of the mower. Relay trigger comes off the ignition (so I can't leave the relay powered accidentally) and it switches with a motorcycle headlight toggle I put on the left steering bar. The switch falls right under my pinkie finger when driving, I love it.

Link to pictures of my write up on another forum: https://www.lawnmowerforum.com/showthread.php/48736-Switched-12-accessory-output-for-tow-sprayer


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I thought I would update this thread now that I have used my tow-behind sprayer some more.

I am about to apply the last six gallons of Q4 Plus 4 in 1 herbicide that I blanket sprayed my back yard with, by spot treating both front and back where nutsedge pushed its second set of blades up after I killed the first set, and to hit some foxtails I noticed out front.

I charged my lawn mower battery and then cranked up the spray agitation kit assembly to agitate the mixture some before I spray it out so I can then spray nitrogen fertilizer on the whole lawn.

Here is a photo on my iPotato looking into the tank during agitation. You can see how much volume the 2.2 GPM pump is pushing, and the foaming from the non-ionic surfactant I added. You may have to enlarge the photo some to see where the blue liquid exits the agitation tube.

This kit was worth every penny it cost me ($24.99) and it turned the mixture over easily.

I also put the hand wand into the tank opening and flushed fresh fluid through the line for the hand wand.

Thus far, this piece of equipment is proving to be a very good purchase. I will update once I spray the fertilizer down and then clean out the tank, pump, and lines with fresh water. All good so far!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Here is a shot of the back yard, taken on Memorial Day 5/28, which was last heavily fertilized on 3/18 (double the application rate of Scott's Lawn Food),

Lawn is getting very thick and tall, needs a mow but that will be later on. Only weeds that survived was nutsedge because of the tubers. To quote @Greendoc I am about to burn that down again.

This forum has helped bring my yard back from the hack attack mow, blow, and go boys I had to take it over from.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I noticed some minor leakage on the sprayer when I was checking it out before using it again. It had two minor leaks (seeps, really). The first was at the Y-valve going to the hand wand. The other was at the T-connection that feeds the two boom arms.

One of the best reasons to use marker dye is it can pinpoint when stuff is leaking and where the leak is coming from.

I just retightened the Y-valve by hand, and then I noticed the hoses on the T-connection were not pushed on all the way from the factory. I loosened the hose clamps up and pushed the hoses all the way on, and retightened everything.

The electric pump really vibrates a lot, even with the rubber vibration dampeners on the legs of the motor. I went back and checked all the clamps again, and retightened them. Most had loosened up some and needed to be cinched down more.

Ran a test to make sure it all worked and all lines held full pressure and the pump shutoff automatically as it should, and everything is working fine now, ready to go spray again.

The leaks threw off my timing on spraying though, and temperature is too high now, so I will have to spray this evening....

Just wanted to mention it, because it is a good reminder to go back and check your line connections once in awhile...!


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

I've been looking for an appropriate hose reel to mount on the tongue. Unwinding and winding that too short hose on the little hangars is a pain. Ideal would be 50', either spring or manual wind, I'm still looking.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Yeah, it is a royal PITA.

I use a big rubber band on my hose, and loop it around the hose loops and secure it to the metal brackets to keep it from unwinding.

I do the same thing with the pump wiring. I loop a big rubber band around the wire loom and then hook it around my seat adjustment handle, so it doesn't fall down and get snarled up on the tire treads.

Not that this has ever happened to me before, already, or anything! :shock:  :?


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I finished up using the last of the Q4 Plus herbicide I blanket sprayed on my back yard by spot spraying the remainder on my front lawn, primarily on resurgent yellow nutsedge.

Once the tank got below two gallons, the intake tube no longer could reach the liquids left in the bottom without pump cavitation (sucking in air and bubbling in the tubing, causing spitting versus smooth spraying). So, I decided to drain the remainder and put it in a new LESCO sprayer I upped my lawn care game with.

First I drained the tank into a used oil drain pan to control spillage.



Then I poured the leftover herbicide into the two gallon LESCO sprayer so
I could clean the tank and spray some nitrogen fertilizer with micronutrients on my hungry lawn.



Kinda messy but using marker dye shows you what surfaces you just spilled herbicide on, aiding in spill cleanup. The epoxy coating on the garage floor now starts paying me back...wipes completely clean.

Triple rinsed the tank after spraying the diluted tank rinse liquid along my fence lines, so now the tank is clean and clear, ready to go back into service.

So next up is fertilizer spraying, which is not so affected by the hot summer temperatures. Then a rainstorm to water that in, and time to mow the lawn and see how all this extra care is actually paying off.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

I've got a 21 gallon with the 2.2 gpm pump. Fimco brand. After reading about the weakness of the agitation and seeing the weakness in my own setup I'm thinking about adding one of the 1 gpm pumps and just using that to recirculate and agitate the mix. Sure it will require holes being cut in the tank but maybe I can bypass that by getting an extra screw on lid and cutting holes thru that?

Anyone ever try that or have any thoughts?


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Babaganoosh said:


> I've got a 21 gallon with the 2.2 gpm pump. Fimco brand. After reading about the weakness of the agitation and seeing the weakness in my own setup I'm thinking about adding one of the 1 gpm pumps and just using that to recirculate and agitate the mix. Sure it will require holes being cut in the tank but maybe I can bypass that by getting an extra screw on lid and cutting holes thru that?
> 
> Anyone ever try that or have any thoughts?


@Babaganoosh:

You might just give the North Star agitator kit a try instead. Very easy to install, no pump to buy or wire in series, and you only have one hole to drill to get full 2.2 GPM agitation when you need it. It is pretty much a universal type kit of parts & hose.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

FlowRider said:


> Babaganoosh said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a 21 gallon with the 2.2 gpm pump. Fimco brand. After reading about the weakness of the agitation and seeing the weakness in my own setup I'm thinking about adding one of the 1 gpm pumps and just using that to recirculate and agitate the mix. Sure it will require holes being cut in the tank but maybe I can bypass that by getting an extra screw on lid and cutting holes thru that?
> ...


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

@Babaganoosh - Please take a close look at the tank contents in this video. These sprayers have no suspension at all. The contents slosh around like a tempest in a tank. I do not think you need to agitate while you spray since movement will keep the contents stirred up better than agitation does.

Agitation helps when initially mixing the spray mixtures, when transporting from spot to spot to spray, and after the tank contents have been sitting around awhile. Otherwise, the "motion of the ocean" mixes the contents while you drive along....

But it's a free country, so if you want to try a dual pump setup, have at it! Just be sure your charging system can handle it!


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I cannot wait until I get this unit


----------



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> I bought a North Star 31-gallon Tow Behind 12-volt pump sprayer from Northern Tool and Equipment to spray liquid fertilizer and herbicides on my lawn. I tow it behind a JD X350 riding mower to keep from roosting up the lawn using my ATV.
> 
> The unit has to be assembled by the purchaser, and it takes a bit of mechanical skill to put together, as well as some abstract thinking while looking at the lengthy but generally very useful instruction manual. I spread everything out and built it on a moving blanket so parts would not get scratched up, or nuts and bolts bounce too far away if dropped during assembly. I took my time and followed the assembly instructions and I had it built in about three hours total.
> 
> ...


Hey,

I just got the northstar sprayer. Could you help me with the following questions?

1) i feel that with even the slightest breeze, the drift spray is enormous with the standard jets that come with the machine.
2) one of the jets wont stop dripping when i stop spraying.
3) It has three zones of 40 inches and the outer zones have to be done twice for proper overlap. However, my mower is 38 inches wide. Its pretty hard to envision 40 inches to each side and a pivot point. How do others deal with that? How do you ensure you have enough overlap and dont overspray?
4) what sprayer pressure does everyone use? When i put it to 70 or 80 it just jumps between 60-80. Only under 60 can i regulate pressure properly.

Thanks man. I would really appreciate it.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

1) Spraying is very much a wind dependent activity. It is always best to spray early in the mornings before the wind picks up.

Proper spraying technique is also crucial. You should always begin by spraying a perimeter around the area you plan to spray, and go around the perimeter twice. Then go back and forth to fill in the middle area.

You must read and adjust to the wind. I use fluorescent survey tape strips to show me which way the wind is blowing, and I always check the weather first. Too much wind, I don't spray until it calms down.

You also should not spray the perimeter that is most downwind. The reason being is that misting will happen, and it will blow downwind, even if you cannot see it with human eyesight...if you spray that perimeter strip, the misting will overdose that area and kill things.

Plan for misting, overspray, and wind drift, and you can work around it.

2) The jets do not have check valves on them - liquids will continue to flow out of the tubing unless you install them - again, proper technique controls - turn off the pump early and plan for drips, or install flow control valves. Me, I just ease up at the edges, and let the drips fall. You can also upgrade the nozzles to Tee-Jets, and put in flow control valves. I cut in my perimeter with a fan tipped handheld wand, and stop short of the perimeter. Plus I mix at the lowest application rate, because you can always touch up an area by hand, if you use marker dye.

3) You can adjust the spray nozzles to get the proper overlap when you set your booms up. The owners manual explains how. It is not low volume precision spraying like using an airbrush, for instance - it is high volume liquid droplet spraying - the bigger the droplets, the less you create wind drift and misting. Use the hand wand instead of the boom arms for greater control of the spray zone and height. I spray weeds by hand wand; I spray fertilizer with the boom arms, so big droplets mean better feeding. Using marker dye helps avoid over-applying and overlapping- if it is already blue, don't spray it again. Simple, really.

4) I run my pressure regulator at 40 pounds of pressure. It works fine and does not cause over-pressures and pump surging. There is no need to run the pump that way; it is pressure regulated for a reason.

Spraying is a very safe and effective way to take care of your lawn and landscapes - I spray my bushes and trees - foliar feeding is excellent.

Like anything, educate yourself on how it is done, and then go do it...!

Spray on! :thumbup:


----------



## Lpv777 (Jun 16, 2019)

How is the power behind the wand? Is it capable if spraying pesticides on property perimeters for tick?needs to have good range and enough power to turn leaves


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Lpv777 said:


> How is the power behind the wand? Is it capable if spraying pesticides on property perimeters for tick?needs to have good range and enough power to turn leaves


@Lpv777 The wand is designed to spray in droplets, so I can use it to spray for insects like ticks and spiders, but it is more like saturation spraying versus what a pressure washer wand would do, in terms of spray velocity.

It will kill ticks, fire ants, spiders, crickets, wasps, etc., but it does so by soaking to wet surfaces, versus blowing things over.

I used to use my Honda-powered pressure washer to blow leaves in the fall and it works very well, but that ran at 3000 psi. So if you are thinking this wand can do the same thing, you will be disappointed. It is not designed for that kind of spraying.

Here in Texas, I have rancher friends who have to spray for ticks, and they use a gasoline powered sprayer that has a 5.5 HP Honda motor on it, and a four roller 7 GPM pump, and it will blast through leaves. Ticks like to lay eggs in crevices and in cracks like in the bark of trees, so you need to think about how to kill them when they breed and hatch their hatchlings as well.

Not sure if you have the land in Long Island to use such equipment, but it would definitely do the job you are looking to do, and it takes up only a little more space in the garage than my electric pump unit does. It's on sale right now for $1320.

Here's a video to show you what my closest rancher buddy uses on his pastures and trees. He raises Texas Longhorns.

Video:


----------



## Lpv777 (Jun 16, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## kstall (May 10, 2019)

I have the same unit and love it. Only thing is I have never gotten the pressure gauge to read anything other than 25 psi. I called them last year and they sent a brand new pump but the gauge still doesn't change. Im sure I need a new gauge but other than that I love this thing. I took off the wand and the tubing for it since I dont use it and it just got in the way.


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> @Babaganoosh - Please take a close look at the tank contents in this video. These sprayers have no suspension at all. The contents slosh around like a tempest in a tank. I do not think you need to agitate while you spray since movement will keep the contents stirred up better than agitation does.
> 
> Agitation helps when initially mixing the spray mixtures, when transporting from spot to spot to spray, and after the tank contents have been sitting around awhile. Otherwise, the "motion of the ocean" mixes the contents while you drive along....
> 
> But it's a free country, so if you want to try a dual pump setup, have at it! Just be sure your charging system can handle it!


I would tend to agree with this sentiment. Not that adding another agitation system would hurt anything.


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

Dredging up this thread... @FlowRider, @kstall

I just ordered the 21-gallon version. Has anyone replaced the spray nozzles with TeeJets and check valves? I am used to the TJ nozzles on my backpack sprayer and want that kind of accuracy again. Are they drop in like the Chaplin wands were? Any other modifications necessary?

Thank you!


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

717driver said:


> Dredging up this thread... @FlowRider, @kstall
> 
> I just ordered the 21-gallon version. Has anyone replaced the spray nozzles with TeeJets and check valves? I am used to the TJ nozzles on my backpack sprayer and want that kind of accuracy again. Are they drop in like the Chaplin wands were? Any other modifications necessary?
> 
> Thank you!


I think majority of people including myself have modded this product.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=14829

Your welcome


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:


> 717driver said:
> 
> 
> > Dredging up this thread... @FlowRider, @kstall
> ...


Thank you, @CenlaLowell. You are awesome! Reading through your mods now. I'm excited to receive the sprayer.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

717driver said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > 717driver said:
> ...


I was hoping CenlaLowell would reply on this. His modifications are very well done.

I have only modified my handheld sprayer wand so far. I replaced it with a wand that will accept Tee Jets but I have only used Chapin Manufacturing and Solo parts to modify the hand sprayer.

The factory flood jets work for me so far, because I boom spray fertilizers and pre-emergents.

I live on the Gulf Coastal plains, where it transitions to prairie grasslands. We get a lot of wind here, so coarse droplets work much better when boom spraying, because it cuts down on wind drift.

I may modify mine in the future, but I have not had a reason to with my liquid spray usage so far....


----------



## bmlocal175 (Aug 25, 2020)

Just got the 31 gallon. Looking at the calibration table I see it says per nozzle. Does that mean you get 1000sq ft per nozzle at a certain speed and PSI, if you were using the 1000 sq ft chart?

My weed killer says 4oz of product with 4 gallons of water per 1000 sq ft. So if I want to do 5000 sq ft of lawn, I would need 20 gallons of water. Going by the chart the closet one would be 1 mph at 20 psi will get me 1.94 gallons per nozzle, times 2 would be just about 4 gallons per 1000 sq ft. Does this sound right?

I guess my confusion is the chart says Gallons per 1000 Sq ft but down below says per nozzle, didn't know if that meant 1000 per nozzle or just the flow you double.


----------



## Pompy (Oct 15, 2020)

LOVE


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

WOOT WOOT!

:beer: :thumbup:


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Pompy said:


> LOVE


Nice!!! Best money I've spent in a long time.


----------

